# Need stamp on bank statements?



## sprouted (Apr 6, 2017)

Applying for the UK ancestry visa. 

So we went into Chase today and the manager gave us 3 months bank statements. However he said they no longer do stamps. It just looks like a normal printout. 

any thoughts?


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

sprouted said:


> Applying for the UK ancestry visa.
> 
> So we went into Chase today and the manager gave us 3 months bank statements. However he said they no longer do stamps. It just looks like a normal printout.
> 
> any thoughts?


Hi Sprouted, if it's anything like the UK banks then they should be able to provide you with up to date statements and a cover letter. If the statements are original on bank stationary then this is acceptable but a cover letter adds more weight, especially if you're doing your own print outs.


----------



## LoveHopeFaith (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

Just received my YES. And I sent in bank statements with each page stamped. 

Hope this helps. Beg them if needed lol


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Bank statements should be printed on branch-specific letterhead with the contact info for the branch where it was printed.

If not, each statement should be stamped and/or signed.

If they won't do that, a letter from a branch manager confirming their authenticity and correctness will suffice.


----------



## sprouted (Apr 6, 2017)

Brilliant thanks for the advice


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

You could also have them notarize a copy, this should work just as well.


----------



## MrsW2017 (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't know about this visa type, but if you have read the FM-SE for a spouse visa, it tells you what you need for bank statements.

More precisely, I had mine done and forgot to read that appendix. I got called to talk to the decision-maker, she stated that bank statements have to be stamped on every page if it's a print out. As I said, maybe it's worth to browse FM-SE just to have an idea?


----------



## sprouted (Apr 6, 2017)

MrsW2017 said:


> I don't know about this visa type, but if you have read the FM-SE for a spouse visa, it tells you what you need for bank statements.
> 
> More precisely, I had mine done and forgot to read that appendix. I got called to talk to the decision-maker, she stated that bank statements have to be stamped on every page if it's a print out. As I said, maybe it's worth to browse FM-SE just to have an idea?


Good suggestion. I read the FM-SE as indicated here
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


(v) be:
(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.

So looks like clever-octo's advice is correct. I'll try to get a letter from the manager.


----------

